

How Apple, Google and Facebook Will Take Away Your Control - darkduck
http://www.datamation.com/networks/how-apple-google-and-facebook-will-take-away-your-control-1.html

======
gizzlon
the article is a lot more balanced than one would think when looking at the
website

------
javascriptlol
Let's not forget about the browser vendors who, instead of providing a
sensible layered operating environment for web applications, foist a
ridiculously high-level API for development upon programmers. Javascript and
the DOM are not suitable bottom layers for real systems programming. These
monoliths will never be secure. Take WebSockets: finally bringing non-polling
networking to Javascript decades after it was obviously needed, and in a
tragically "web-like" form (mandatory UTF8 encoding). HTML5 storage: a
dictionary of strings. What? Who designs this bollocks?

